# PHOTOS:  1RCR in Op Cold Response



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

The loss of the Norwegian C-130J has overshadowed Cold Response being conducted in Norway. Tons of great images are available so here are a few. 







Lieutenant Matt Hogg, passes information over the radio as Private Scott Sanderson, the platoon signaler stands by, during Exercise Cold Response in Norway. Both members are from the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, Duke’s Company.






Members from the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, Charlie Company, have set up tents in the field for their sleeping quarters during Exercise Cold Response.






Soldiers from the 1st Battalion of The Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, move while conducting a company attack on an enemy position in the mountains near Gratangsbotn, Norway during Exercise Cold Response.






Lieutenant Beatty and Master Bombardier Bennett walk along a ridgeline on Erikfjellet (Erik Mountain) after observing 81mm mortar fire during Exercise COLD RESPONSE on March 11, 2012.






Sergeant Langille calls “FIRE” to Gunner Nicholson and Gunner Hughes of D Battery, 2nd Regiment, Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, on Erikfjellet (Erik Mountain) as the 81mm mortar fires a round into the air during a live shoot in preparation for Exercise Cold Response on March 11, 2012.


----------



## Old Sweat (17 Mar 2012)

Thanks, T6. 

The pictures bring back memories for many of us. The exercise area is north of the Arctic Circle, but the temperature is "moderated" by the Gulf Stream.


----------



## tomahawk6 (17 Mar 2012)

Yes there is even youtube video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSRkWl5vjY8&feature=


----------



## Foxhound (19 Mar 2012)

Jammy barstids!  Riding around in 206's and all, as if they were HQ Coy!   ;D

Not to pick nits, but we prefer Charles Company, if you please.


----------



## Privateer (19 Mar 2012)

Mortars, but no pix of AGL in action?


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Mar 2012)

Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, provide protection against enemy armoured vehicles while a Leopard 2A4 from the Tank Platoon, 1st Squadron, Telemark Battalion of the Norwegian Armed Forces moves into position to provide cover fire during Exercise Cold Response near Olsborg, Norway.






Corporal Matt Mason, with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, secures the end of a bridge in Olsborg Norway, while he waits for the advancement of the Combat Vehicle 90 (CV 90), from the Norwegian 1st Squadon, Telemark Battalion during Exercise Cold Response.






Captain Warren Tilbrook (center right), Forward Observation Officer (FOO) from the 2nd Royal Canadian Horse Artillery, searches for a high position on a hill in the town of Olsborg, Norway, to observe and calling air support if needed, during Exercise Cold Response.






A section with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, run across a bridge in Olsborg, Norway, to secure the opposite side of any possible enemy during Exercise Cold Response.


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Mar 2012)

Definitely not Southbound Trooper. ;D






Members with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, Bravo Company, occupy an all around defense in a wooded area near the town of Olsborg Norway prior to securing a road bridge, during Exercise Cold Response.






Norwegian Soldiers along a dirt road during winter exercise Cold Response 2012


----------



## Kirkhill (21 Mar 2012)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Soldiers from the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, provide protection against enemy armoured vehicles while a Leopard 2A4 from the Tank Platoon, 1st Squadron, Telemark Battalion of the Norwegian Armed Forces moves into position to provide cover fire during Exercise Cold Response near Olsborg, Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee! Is that a composite armoured squadron of Leo 2s and CV 90s cooperating with an infantry battalion operating in the light role?  And a foreign battalion at that? >


----------

